

The Ultimate Paper Airplane: Japan's Bid to Launch a Paper Airplane from the Space Station - DaniFong
http://www.airspacemag.com/space-exploration/The_Ultimate_Paper_Airplane.htmlhttp://www.airspacemag.com/space-exploration/The_Ultimate_Paper_Airplane.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Broken link in the submission - here is the actual link:

[http://www.airspacemag.com/space-
exploration/The_Ultimate_Pa...](http://www.airspacemag.com/space-
exploration/The_Ultimate_Paper_Airplane.html)

~~~
DaniFong
Shoot, sorry about that.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
It happens.

